# Look how this shop installed these horns...



## JimmyZ (Jan 13, 2021)

This shop claims to be the best in Atlanta and that they have top five installers in the country. These entities were told numerous times over and over before the install and was given Eric Stevens phone number if they had any issues and they still did this dumb shlt. Then after being confronted about incorrectly installing the horns they became very defensive and said Eric doesn't know what he's talking about and they've been installing horns for years.

I've had the shop manager threatened me and we've had missing paneling that I'm going to have to replace. Since I'm out of town for work I got my wife to take the car back up there which is an hour from us and they completely waste her time. She sat there for 3 hours and all they did was take the horns out after she told them that she couldn't wait any longer that she had a recital to go to.. they just gave her back the car with the horns and wiring on the front seat.









If y'all must know the shop it's Traffic Jams


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Oh man. Condolences.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

lol..maybe eric has been doing them backwards for 40 years. Hope they didn't cut them in any way. #fail


----------



## sonikaccord (Jun 15, 2008)

Sound sensations in Marietta seems to be a better place overall back when I was doing audio. I don’t know how they are now. Never even heard of Traffic Jams, honestly.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Looks like a great place to store receipts, paperwork or sunglasses...


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder (Nov 24, 2020)

I'm so sorry that they ****ed up your horns, I know exactly how you feel. The shop I took my horns to installed it incorrectly and cut the horn body so badly, I would need to replace them. If a shop doesn't know how to install horns, then they should admit so. The shop I took it to told me they totally knew about horns but obviously didn't. I even gave them Eric's phone number and they never called him. I can understand business is tough and getting jobs is tough but this is wrong. I hope you can find another place that knows how to install them or have a plan B. You have my most sincerest condolences.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Man that bites! I’ve never installed horns but these are obviously backwards. Out of my own curiosity how do you mount/install these properly?


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

there is a company in the marietta/kennesaw area that is a stevens dealer, installs his horns, and has some f/s comp neo's in stock
aside from that company, sound sensations is a decent shop, high volume well done cookie cutter installs from what ive seen


----------



## JimmyZ (Jan 13, 2021)

Isaradia said:


> there is a company in the marietta/kennesaw area that is a stevens dealer, installs his horns, and has some f/s comp neo's in stock
> aside from that company, sound sensations is a decent shop, high volume well done cookie cutter installs from what ive seen


Who is this company in kennesaw/marietta?


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

im somewhat associated with them, so id rather not say publicly, i want my presence here to be fully neutral, im just here to learn, and, tbh, their business is in a "growing" state rn, waiting until theyre more established may be worthwhile... best of luck to 'em, well see


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

JimmyZ said:


> This shop claims to be the best in Atlanta and that they have top five installers in the country. These entities were told numerous times over and over before the install and was given Eric Stevens phone number if they had any issues and they still did this dumb shlt. Then after being confronted about incorrectly installing the horns they became very defensive and said Eric doesn't know what he's talking about and they've been installing horns for years.
> 
> I've had the shop manager threatened me and we've had missing paneling that I'm going to have to replace. Since I'm out of town for work I got my wife to take the car back up there which is an hour from us and they completely waste her time. She sat there for 3 hours and all they did was take the horns out after she told them that she couldn't wait any longer that she had a recital to go to.. they just gave her back the car with the horns and wiring on the front seat.
> View attachment 299809
> ...


I would look into doing a chargeback with your credit card. I hate to even say that because a lot of losers abuse chargebacks just to get free stuff, but if you gave them the opportunity to fix it and they are assholes then I think it is justified.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

^ and post the pictures on yelp too


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

They just don’t know anything about horns and failed to find out how they work 

The general labor may have been good , 
I have very dam good installers that don’t know squat about acoustics or how things operate , they just install stuff 

Either way that sucks.... it’s too bad


----------



## aplusdesigners (Apr 15, 2021)

Where can I get a pair of those horns? Always loved the way the ID horns sounded.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

aplusdesigners said:


> Where can I get a pair of those horns? Always loved the way the ID horns sounded.


Look up Steven's Audio on Facebook. He no longer has a web site. Contact him directly if interested. He may direct you to a dealer if you are close enough to one. He may sell them direct if not.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Captain obvious says I'm thinking the long side of the flare needs to face center to get the best imaging. That's kind of a no brainer to anyone who has been involved with car audio for a few years.

To their defense though, there are zero instructions in the box. Maybe Eric should include a few basic diagrams. Chances are they put some newb installer on this task who fugged it up.


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

dont put noobs on non-traditional installs. dont put noobs on anything and not check their work.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Isaradia said:


> dont put noobs on non-traditional installs. dont put noobs on anything and not check their work.


these guys may not be noobs
Horn loaded compression drivers are very unique and I would say 99.99999% of installers out there never seen such a thing.... 

Believe me when I say this there are some very good installers that don’t know **** about good car audio but their install technique is very good and they run wires like a champ and they melt things professionally but when it comes to set up in tuning they just fall on their ****ing face


----------



## Ayrton (Jan 17, 2006)

I haven’t used anyone for audio in Atlanta for years, but Sound Sensations in Marietta, and Car Tunes On Roswell Rd used to have good reputations. I don’t know if that is still the case.


----------



## jim_55379 (Mar 26, 2021)

service is a thing of the past nobody really seems to care anymore about things such as customer satisfaction or reputation. that is why I am a firm believer in "do it yourself"


----------



## aplusdesigners (Apr 15, 2021)

And the sad fact is, that with the situation of labor shortage right now, a lot of these shops will suffer. I work in an area that has a lot of carpet mills and they all are begging for help. You see signs out everywhere asking for applicant and some of these companies are offering bonuses to current employees to send help their way. One company is even going as far as to advertise that they are giving away a car.


----------



## JimmyZ (Jan 13, 2021)

Update: they finally got the horns installed properly but failed to relocate the OBD port. They said it was a safety issue and refused to even disconnect it to where I can have access. This was beyond stupid. I had to crawl under the dash disconnect everything just so I can get access to my OBD port.

While trying to get this car finished, my wife had to go there on three different occasions. Let me remind y'all this shop is an hour away from my home. They would tell my wife to bring the car in to finish the install when she would get there she would sit around waiting and waiting and then they would tell her that they've gotten too busy and for her to come back later during the week. It was quite obvious that they were doing this on purpose. I guess they didn't care because they had already gotten their money. This shop took great offense and refused to take any responsibility for a poor install. All they kept doing was talking about how they have a stellar reputation and athletes and famous people come to their shop. 

Dealing with one of their store managers that claims to be a part owner (which he is not) actually made threats to me and even told me to suck his dick. This is hands down the worst experience I've ever encountered with any type of business. I do not recommend traffic jams in Buford Georgia at all


----------



## aplusdesigners (Apr 15, 2021)

JimmyZ said:


> I do not recommend traffic jams in Buford Georgia at all


Also, make sure to review them on Google and any other review sites. People need to be able to make a well informed decision.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

JimmyZ said:


> Update: they finally got the horns installed properly but failed to relocate the OBD port. They said it was a safety issue and refused to even disconnect it to where I can have access. This was beyond stupid. I had to crawl under the dash disconnect everything just so I can get access to my OBD port.
> 
> While trying to get this car finished, my wife had to go there on three different occasions. Let me remind y'all this shop is an hour away from my home. They would tell my wife to bring the car in to finish the install when she would get there she would sit around waiting and waiting and then they would tell her that they've gotten too busy and for her to come back later during the week. It was quite obvious that they were doing this on purpose. I guess they didn't care because they had already gotten their money. This shop took great offense and refused to take any responsibility for a poor install. All they kept doing was talking about how they have a stellar reputation and athletes and famous people come to their shop.
> 
> Dealing with one of their store managers that claims to be a part owner (which he is not) actually made threats to me and even told me to suck his dick. This is hands down the worst experience I've ever encountered with any type of business. I do not recommend traffic jams in Buford Georgia at all


Maybe your wife is hot and they just wanted to have her in the shop more. Pics of wife?


----------



## JimmyZ (Jan 13, 2021)

miniSQ said:


> Maybe your wife is hot and they just wanted to have her in the shop more. Pics of wife?


Maybe... STFU?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

JimmyZ said:


> Maybe... STFU?


come on buddy...we all wanna see pics


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

aplusdesigners said:


> Also, make sure to review them on Google and any other review sites. People need to be able to make a well informed decision.


Based on his history of making statements that are absolutely untrue, I can't trust that Traffic Jams did the work. 

He has a story for EVERYONE he's interacted with. They're all idiots, they all berated him, hell...he even said he came to my house and slapped me unconscious in front of my wife not once, but four times because he scheduled an appointment with me and I told him I was too busy. According to his story he drove 3 hours to get here and was upset.

But the funny thing is that I know all the guys he's talked so much crap about. When I asked them about what he said I get a vastly different story. 

The crazy thing is that all of their stories match. They all had the same type of interaction with the same type of person.


----------



## aplusdesigners (Apr 15, 2021)

JI808 said:


> Based on his history of making statements that are absolutely untrue, I can't trust that Traffic Jams did the work.


Wow, thanks for the heads-up. I'm fairly new to this site, so I don't know all the unmoral characters yet.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

aplusdesigners said:


> Wow, thanks for the heads-up. I'm fairly new to this site, so I don't know all the unmoral characters yet.


LOL
Really there are NOT many bad apples here at all but Kountz aka JimmyZ aka other aliases
REALLY took the prize whenever he would go off his meds which was often.

rhere are several threads and I think one master thread that summarizes his misdeeds and ill behavior

if you search the forum thread titles for “Kountz “ you can be as sickly entertained as you want for many hours


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

seafish said:


> LOL
> 
> if you search the forum for Kountz you can be as sickly entertained for hours


Unfortunately.


----------

